# I'm calling BS !!!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

let's do the math based on the honda 9.9 specs

5500 rpm, 2.33/1 gear ratio, 11" pitch solas prop


5500/2.33 = 2360 rpm at prop

2360 x 11" = 25960" = 2163 feet = 0.41 miles

0.41 x 60 = 24.6 mph

10% slippage 2.5 mph

Top speed light load = 22 mph

Nope not going to get 27 mph unless the boat's on the trailer going down the road.


Yep, the Slipper with a Merc 9.9, topped out at 22.5 mph averaged top speed
after 4 runs up and back the same channel, measured by gps.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

That didn't look like 27 mph to me either.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

How about 14 mph tops...... :-[


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats slowest 9.9hp honda out there!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think you could probably take him Brett


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wize-adze!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I've never seen a rudder in use when using an outboard - novel idea Brett.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Older and funnier wize-adze! ;D


----------

